
The Story of Kony2012 (uncovering Invisible Inc) - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7nymZEXjf8
======
DyslexicAtheist
I was watching this other show from arte (Investigative Journalism] how the
NGO „Invisible Children“ manipulated the public with the viral video „Kony
2012“, supports corrupt government and enabled the US Army to enter Uganda

Unfortunately German only:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqP99TK51RU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqP99TK51RU)

the submitted link is in English but unfortunately only has a subset of the
allegations against what seems to be a biggest scam / grift by evangelicals
running operations overseas via Africom.

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
further evidence after quickly googling (to feed one's confirmation bias):

(source: An assemblage approach to liquid warfare: AFRICOM and the ‘hunt’ for
Joseph Kony
[https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/09670106187778...](https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/0967010618777890))

ABSTRACT:

> _The Western state-led turn to remote forms of military intervention as
> recently deployed in the Middle East and across Africa is often explained as
> resulting from risk aversion (avoidance of ground combat), materiality (‘the
> force of matter’) or the adoption of a networked operational logic by major
> military powers, mimicking the ‘hit-and-run’ tactics of their enemies.
> Although recognizing the mobilizing capacities of these phenomena, we argue
> that the new military interventionism is prompted by a more fundamental
> transformation, grounded in the spatial and temporal reconfiguration of war.
> We see a resort to ‘liquid warfare’ as a form of military interventionism
> that shuns direct control of territory and populations and its cumbersome
> order-building and order-maintaining responsibilities, focusing instead on
> ‘shaping’ the international security environment through remote technology,
> flexible operations and military-to-military partnerships. We draw upon
> assemblage as a heuristic device and the case of the US Africa Command
> (AFRICOM) to flesh out the complex and fluid nature of liquid warfare and
> the ways by which power operates across space. We outline how the forging of
> a transnational military assemblage in the name of ‘hunting Kony’ allowed
> for the buildup of an archipelago of military bases and operational
> capabilities across Africa, which serve as hubs for the monitoring,
> disrupting and containment of potential risks and dangers._

